# Super sick of fighting Mbuna's, what should I get?



## BIG BWALZ (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm so sick of my obnoxious zebras & even the yellows chasing each other & splashing water outta my tank that they are outta here asap. I'm gonna keep my syno petricolas, but that's it.. I was thinking maybe adding 2-5 peacocks since I only have a 55g, but I absolutely do not want breeders, fighters or any kind of a ***************. I don't mind the water changes weekly, but the rock shifting, constant stocking balance that must be maintained & the breeding headache with mbunas is way too much for me at this point in my life.

I checked the cookie cutter article for peacocks, didn't see any. I was wondering if anybody had any direction for me here, I want nice looking males, no females, no aggression. If I can't get exactly this, I'm just gonna retire from the hobby because I am no longer getting anywhere near the amount of enjoyment to justify the work involved. I am also not willing to do the whole get a harem, pick the good male & shuffle fish around for months to set up a male tank. I'm looking for species that get along, if any exist. At least the LFS will be happy, my mbuna are way healthy & look great it's a shame but.. I used to love it but my fish drove me nuts, & since I live/work in a large basement style setup I can't get away from them & now I hate them..


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

they are in the cookie cutter as Lake Malawi Haplochromine Aquarium. i'm not goog at a all amle peacock tank. so i will let the experts handle this part.

Aulonocara are peacock.

55 gallon setup page:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_55g.php

species page:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/s ... ofiles.php

hope this help.


----------



## BIG BWALZ (Feb 28, 2008)

ya thanks, I didn't see that the peacocks were in with the haps for the cookie cutter, my bad.. It says that any 3 will get along in that size, but u need the 1/3 m/f ratio if I'm understanding it correctly..? If so, which peacock sp. have nice looking females, if any? Or should I just do my own research, only prob w that is last time I did that it didn't work too well lol.. And does anybody know where I can get sterile female peacocks haha? I guess I could ask the LFS, or my shoe for that matter, if you follow...?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

I personally do not keep the larger more aggressive mbuna anymore for the reasons you state - so I do understand where you are coming from. But, you try some of the most aggressive/hyper-active fish on the planet for their size and then want get out of the hobby because they fight? :?

Why are you looking at getting more Africans if the aggression upsets you so?

Male Peacocks will definitely fight some and all female peacocks are drab.

There are plenty of beautiful community fish. Fish far calmer than African cichlids to keep - Angels, Rainbows, Loaches, Eartheaters, Rams, Barbs, the list goes on...

I hope you do some research off of the dark continent before you bail on the hobby completely.

I wish you luck and hope you can find something that fits what you are looking for.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmmm. I'd say remove the zebras, keep the labs and add a couple timid, sexed peacock males.

This does not achieve all your objectives, and if you really are absolutely set on no fry, not even a little chasing, etc. then I agree go with freshwater fish that are not Africans. Rainbow fish? A large school of harlequin rasboras?

But before you give up on Africans, I would offer these suggestions and observations. I keep Demasoni (not recommending them for your purposes :wink: ) and I never rearrange my rocks or hassle with fry. The synos and other fish handle any fry issues. The cover on the tank prevents splashing (and fish jumping out :thumb: ).

Because they are Demasoni I do occasionally remove a harassed fish but he lurks at the surface and makes it easy for me to catch him. I would not expect this to happen with labs and peacocks though.

Best of luck!


----------

